# Syncing and "Develop Settings"



## yorkiemom (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm curious what the difference is between the two. They seem like they do the same thing. What am I missing here?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 6, 2012)

Where are you looking Norma?


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 6, 2012)

Well there is a sync settings in the Library and there is also a Synce in Develop when you click on more than 1 image. But in either mode, I can also right-click on a setting after making changes and do "develop" to copy settings. The same dialog box comes up with both. That's the reason I was wondering what the difference.


----------



## missingelement (Jul 6, 2012)

So simple answer is this:

When you use the Sync Settings button it syncs all of the setting that you applied to the former photograph. 
When you use copy settings you have the option to pick and choose what settings you want to sync across multiple photos.  This is useful when you want to apply a certain color balance, vignette, sharpening, etc across multiple photos.

Hope that helps!


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 7, 2012)

But doesn't the menu allow for both. That's what I see when I sync for do develop settings.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 7, 2012)

The Library Sync Settings button and the Develop Sync button both do the same thing, except they're in different modules.  And yes, the option in the right-click menu also does the same thing.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you...I thought they both did the same thing.


----------

